# Bypass Registration



## lisss001 (Jul 2, 2004)

If you don't like having to register to view some website click on the link below. The website is designed to get around web registration and is simple to use.​Click Here​


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> bugmenot.com is experiencing technical difficulty and will return shortly.


Most be a bug


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What ^ said. Is this just for free registration type stuff or everything, the whole shebang?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

too bad it's broke - people would contribute their reg info to sites like online news papers that make you to register before you can read the articles


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

The site is working now but dont waste your time. The information it generates does not work.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

People probably submit false registrations


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

it works fine- go to bugmenot.com - type in www.nytimes.com - the user pass it gave worked.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Eh, I'll just make my own registrations. Doesn't bother me any.


----------

